# Spider-Man vs Batman



## Plague (Oct 1, 2012)

Scenario 1: No prep, no knowledge
Scenario 2: 1 hour prep, with full knowledge of each other

But no outside help. They fight in New York city during the day.



EDIT: The combatants mindsets are: serious but not blood lusted.


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 1, 2012)

Scenario 1, Spidey's precog, strengh and super speend makes him rape hard. Second scenario, we know Batman finds a way to neutralise all those things.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 1, 2012)

Peter is a genius you know. Don't count him out too hard.


----------



## Jac of Jacks (Oct 1, 2012)

So is Batman. And with prep, Bats can go buy/make a can of bug spray.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

This should be put in the Comics Battledome. I'd ask ask a mod to move it there if I were you. And, IMO, Spider Man takes scenario 1, but Batman takes scenario 2.


----------



## Plague (Oct 1, 2012)

I think Spidey takes both lol


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 1, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Peter is a genius you know. Don't count him out too hard.



Peter isn't Batman level in strategy. Spidey is more of a science geek than a strategic genius like Batman. Batman is both book and fight smart and managed to beat people with less prep that were far superior in intellect and powers than Peter.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I think Spidey takes both lol



Scenario 1 yes, but if you give Batman enough prep time, he can pretty much defeat any opponent.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Bullbob said:


> Peter isn't Batman level in strategy. Spidey is more of a science geek than a strategic genius like Batman. Batman is both book and fight smart and managed to beat people with less prep that were far superior in intellect and powers than Peter.



Exactly. Peter is pretty intelligent, but he's certainly not on Batman's level of intelligence. And, as I said, with prep, Batman can beat almost anybody.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2012)

peter is batman level with prep, he makes anti X armor


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

hammer said:


> peter is batman level with prep, he makes anti X armor



Are you sure about that? Peter doesn't seem like he could be on Batman's level with prep. Maybe I'm underestimating him.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2012)

Peter wins both scenarios. It'll take Batman more than one hour to create a device that disrupts his Spider-sense.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> Are you sure about that? Peter doesn't seem like he could be on Batman's level with prep. Maybe I'm underestimating him.



ventionsEdit

    Reverbium: A experimental metal based from Vibranium.
    Spidey Stealth Suit and the Noise reduction headphones: Technology capable of warping light and sound around it, making it invisible. From it, Peter Parker created the special headphones.
    Spider-Sense Inhibitor: A special machine to "turn off" Spider-Man's spider-sense and similar powers.
    Spider-Armor MK II and Special Motorcycle helmet: A impact and bulletproff suit, from it, Parker created the special helmet.
    Cryo Cube 3000: Capable of freezing living creatures and tissues without any harm.
    Anti-Spider Virus Serum: Capable of remove arachnid powers like Spider-Man's.
    Breakroom of Tomorrow: A room containing a 24 hours future version of it.
    Anti-Vampire Suit: A suit created specifically to combat vampires.
    Anti-Zombie Suit: A suit created specifically to combat zombies.
    Anti-Ghost Suit: A suit created specifically to combat ghosts.
    Anti-Werewolf Suit: A suit created specifically to combat werewolfs.
    Spider-Glider: Similar to the Goblin Glider.
    Retardant Gel: A special gel designed to contain objects with two different types of temperature, maintaining the cold area hot and the hot area cold.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 1, 2012)

Spidey knows his weaknesses. I think he can probably figure out what Batman will try to exploit and be prepared.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

hammer said:


> ventionsEdit
> 
> Reverbium: A experimental metal based from Vibranium.
> Spidey Stealth Suit and the Noise reduction headphones: Technology capable of warping light and sound around it, making it invisible. From it, Peter Parker created the special headphones.
> ...



Interesting. Okay then, I guess Peter actually could be on Batman's level with prep. That would just make this an even better fight to see then.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Peter wins both scenarios. It'll take Batman more than one hour to create a device that disrupts his Spider-sense.



Ugh, I forgot about the Spider Sense. With that at his disposal, Spider Man could actually manage to beat the Dark Knight.


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Spidey knows his weaknesses. I think he can probably figure out what Batman will try to exploit and be prepared.



With his trusty Spidey Sense at his disposal, SM could possibly make this a stomp in his favor. But I'm not entirely sure, though. Also, my apologies for spamming this thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Scenario 1: Peter if he is Blood Lusted, give Bats a chance he will wreck Peter. The guy fought Supes 3 days straight with a broken rip on the defensive. That and even if Peter spidey sense allows him to dodge Baterangs, dodging them tend to come back and haunt you.

Or he can go hand to hand with Pete, yes I am dead serious here, Bats disable Wonder Woman arm with a nerve pinch and also fucked up her super senses.


Speed isnt much of an issue considering :

Batman dodge heatvision : 




Scenario 2: Lawl at people thinking just because Pete is hype to be Reed level he is a better prep artist than Batman. What next he can out prep Doom with not much impressive feats? For the record while Reed scientific knowledge and some prep skills are far superior to Bats, Reeds is still has not one shit on him in planning, strategy and on the fly thinking skills. 

So lets see what Bats will use against Pete shall we.

He can bring a ftl vibrating bullet no way in hell Pete is dodging that shit .
He can bring any number of suits he made. 


etc etc


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Scenario 1: Peter if he is Blood Lusted, give Bats a chance he will wreck Peter. The guy fought Supes 3 days straight with a broken rip on the defensive. That and even if Peter spidey sense allows him to dodge Baterangs, dodging them tend to come back and haunt you.
> 
> Or he can go hand to hand with Pete, yes I am dead serious here, Bats disable Wonder Woman arm with a nerve pinch and also fucked up her super senses.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I guess I underestimated the Dark Knight himself. Oh well, I still think this could be a good match. Also, would Batman be able to get or make all that equipment in only one hour's time?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

I want peter to win but from the wank on the internet, apparantly batman can beat anyone with prep time, even gods...


----------



## Luna (Oct 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I want peter to win but from the wank on the internet, apparantly batman can beat anyone with prep time, even gods...



I'd prefer Peter to win as well. However, he probably won't, since Batman is such a strategic and tactical genius with prep. BTW, Batman can't beat any gods, even with prep. Unless he manages to get his hands on some sort of cosmic weapon, then he loses. Maybe he could outsmart them, or something, but he definitely could not beat them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I want peter to win but from the wank on the internet, apparantly batman can beat anyone with prep time, even gods...



Kal-El is a descendant of Rao the Kryptonian Sun god .

He also shot Darkseid a newgod .

And he did this without prep 





.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 1, 2012)

How exactly does Batman fight a remotely serious Superman for 3 days?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

It is either Spiderman is Blood Lusted and his all of strength or He fights in character giving Bats a chance to beat him not being prepared. People like to forget Spidey has less powerful villains than himself that tags and toss him around when he is IC.


----------



## Invincible Black Knight (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Kal-El is a descendant of Rao the Kryptonian Sun god .
> 
> He also shot Darkseid a newgod .
> 
> ...



Kal-El has a major weaksauce weakness. You or I could beat him with a piece of kryptonite.

It was a radion bullet, which is toxic to New Gods. Still pretty badass though.

Ironically enough, considering who Bats is fighting...habitable planets


----------



## Yuki (Oct 1, 2012)

1 = Spider man.

2 = Bat man.

Ffs Batman beat superman with prep, you don't think he can beat spider man with prep because of spider sense... really???


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 1, 2012)

Zeref said:


> 1 = Spider man.
> 
> 2 = Bat man.
> 
> Ffs *Batman beat superman with prep*, you don't think he can beat spider man with prep because of spider sense... really???



Beating Superman with prep isn't all that impressive. As others have said it takes little more than some kryptonite and Supes being IC for you to beat him. According to a friend of mine (he's a batman fan and owns most of the comics) Batman fought Supes while wielding kryptonite. Now whether the battle he was referring to and the one you are referring to are the same thing is something different.

I do think Batman is getting overhyped here, yes he has impressive feats with prep but that doesn't suddenly negate Spidey's pre cog or the fact that Spidey has shown the ability to use prep pretty well too.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2012)

if you think a little rock will stop supes you are funny.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.  

I have yet seen anyone explain to me how Spidey dodge a FTL vibrating bullet.


----------



## Invincible Black Knight (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.



It causes him excruciating pain and dramatically weakens him by it's mere presence.



> I have yet seen anyone explain to me how Spidey dodge a FTL vibrating bullet.



I have yet to see anyone explain why Batman would use a gun of any kind against someone like Spider-Man. He hates guns. He only shot Darkseid because Darkseid's the god of evil.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I have yet seen anyone explain to me how Spidey dodge a FTL vibrating bullet.



he has vibranium armor dose he need too?  also he has spidy sense to dodge bullets


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Except Supes has shown on multiple occasions to resist the effects of Kryptonite. Infact every time he fought Lex in his suit he is doing such a thing since Lex suit radiates Krytonite to always give him the edge.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

hammer said:


> he has vibranium armor dose he need too?  also he has spidy sense to dodge bullets



Are you seriously saying Spiderman has Faster than Light reactions and able to dodge a vibrating bullet (this means it is in different planes of existence or rather undodgeable) that was design to take out the fucking Flash?


Are you seriously telling me Spider Sense > Flash super speed senses?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait, Spider-Man beat Firelord?
Batman's doomed 

*Did I use that smiley right? Because I see it everywhere and have hardly any idea what it means...*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Wait, Spider-Man beat Firelord?
> Batman's doomed
> 
> *Did I use that smiley right? Because I see it everywhere and have hardly any idea what it means...*



Batman knocked out the Spectre you know DC equivalent of Living Tribunal. 


Try again .


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 1, 2012)

hammer said:


> if you think a little rock will stop supes you are funny.





Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.



Depends on what version, some times it does nothing and other times (I swear Kryptonite is PIS embodied) it knocks him to the floor completely powerless.



> I have yet seen anyone explain to me how Spidey dodge a FTL vibrating bullet.



I don't know, maybe he uses his SS to predict Batman shooting him and then proceeds to aim-dodge. Sounds plausible to me. No one said he had to dodge the bullet itself.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 1, 2012)

What does Batman do with 1 hour of prep in NY to beat Spidey?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I don't know, maybe he uses his SS to predict Batman shooting him and then proceeds to aim-dodge. Sounds plausible to me. No one said he had to dodge the bullet itself.



If Flash cant dodge it and the way Flash sees the world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spidey Sense. 


Come on now.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I have yet seen anyone explain to me how Spidey dodge a FTL vibrating bullet.


His SS moving him to a safe position before the bullet is even fired. Also Batman ever beating the Flash is a perfect example of jobbing.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> If Flash cant dodge it and the way Flash sees the world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spidey Sense.
> 
> 
> Come on now.



Play devil's advocate here but since when does being fast (horribly fast) trump pre cog? I was told his SS moves tells him where to move to avoid things and he doesn't have to be faster than the bullet. He just needs to be fast enough to dodge the gun's aim which he should be easily.



Gunners said:


> His SS moving him to a safe position before the bullet is even fired. Also Batman ever beating the Flash is a perfect example of jobbing.



Yeah that's what I was told about how SS works. And I'm not going to comment on Batman and his Jobber Aura because I don't want to get negged.


----------



## Sara Yeck (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Play devil's advocate here but since when does being fast (horribly fast) trump pre cog? I was told his SS moves tells him where to move to avoid things and he doesn't have to be faster than the bullet. He just needs to be fast enough to dodge the gun's aim which he should be easily.



Since when does Spidey Sense allows him to be untouchable . By that logic Flash shouldnt be able to touch Spidey since he will be able to tell where it is coming from. Flash has a faster reflexes and sees things at attoseconds meaning not only can he see things coming at him he can react and adjust accordingly. 

Spidey sense just tells peter to move, doesnt tell him the bullet is vibrating so moving is futile. Also Punisher has hit Spiderman with projectiles and he is not the only one. Batman is a good marksman.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Since when does Spidey Sense allows him to be untouchable . By that logic Flash shouldnt be able to touch Spidey since he will be able to tell where it is coming from. Flash has a faster reflexes and sees things at attoseconds meaning not only can he see things coming at him he can react and adjust accordingly.
> 
> Spidey sense just tells peter to move, doesnt tell him the bullet is vibrating so moving is futile. Also Punisher has hit Spiderman with projectiles and he is not the only one. Batman is a good marksman.



As I said, Spidey need not be faster than the bullet. Just faster than the aim and as others have said Batman vs Flash may have been due to a certain character's jobber aura.


----------



## Plague (Oct 2, 2012)

Sara Yeck said:


> *creepy spam image of chick*



What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?



Want to place bets on how long it takes Sara to get banned?


----------



## Plague (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Want to place bets on how long it takes Sara to get banned?



I'm thinking a few hours, lol where are the mods when you need em?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I'm thinking *a few hours*, lol where are the mods when you need em?



Dang, I was going to say that. I guess we're both hoping for the hammer to strike ASAP.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Request for ban and delete of any threads and post from any admin for Sarah Yeck


----------



## Sara Yeck (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2012)

Been done before and Spidey wins. He's probably not _quite_ as smart as Bruce, but he's close, he has speed, precog, strength, and damage soak far, far above Batman anyway.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite slightly slows Supes down nothing more nothing less.


Oh, come on, you're not seriously saying batman is FTL? I'd agree he might be faster than spidy because of the kid batgirl feat, but batman being FTL is just plain stupid.


Danger Doom said:


> Except Supes has shown on multiple occasions to resist the effects of Kryptonite. Infact every time he fought Lex in his suit he is doing such a thing since Lex suit radiates Krytonite to always give him the edge.


Lex no major speedfeats in that suit as far as I know, and in the same storyline superman failed to dodge a kryptonite bullet. It was even stated "faster than a speeding bullet means nothing when kryptonite is involved".


Invincible Black Knight said:


> I have yet to see anyone explain why Batman would use a gun of any kind against someone like Spider-Man. He hates guns. He only shot Darkseid because Darkseid's the god of evil.


Bloodlust. Without it, batman wouldn't even fight spiderman in the first place.


Saitomaru said:


> As I said, Spidey need not be faster than the bullet. Just faster than the aim and as others have said Batman vs Flash may have been due to a certain character's jobber aura.


Yeah, but spiderman isn't faster than his aim even under ordinary circumstances (from the feats I've seen), never mind when batman is wearing a suit that taps into the speedforce.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

No where I said Bats is FTL but Supes has tons of feats where he resisted the effects of Kryptonite. Kryptonite weakens him yes but not to the exaggerated point you guys are making. 

Kryptonite bullet is super effective because that is a lethal method of using Kryptonite but using just a ring of kryptonite around Supes isn't going to make him not be able to toss Bats around like a rag doll.

Supes never tried speed blitz Bats in their fight you can call that CIS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Lex no major speedfeats in that suit as far as I know, and in the same storyline superman failed to dodge a kryptonite bullet. It was even stated "faster than a speeding bullet means nothing when kryptonite is involved".


That's all PIS.


Danger Doom said:


> No where I said Bats is FTL but Supes has  tons of feats where he resisted the effects of Kryptonite. Kryptonite  weakens him yes but not to the exaggerated point are making.
> 
> Supes never tried speed blitz Bats in their fight you can call that CIS.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

> No where I said Bats is FTL


Sorry, I thought that was what you were implying when you were talking about batman beating superman. Ignore what I said.


Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonite bullet is super effective because that is a lethal method of using Kryptonite.


Except he failed to dodge the bullet _before_ the bullet hit him. After it hit him, he could barely move.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's all PIS.


What feats does superman have under the influence of green kryptonite, then?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Yeah, but spiderman isn't faster than his aim even under ordinary circumstances (from the feats I've seen), never mind when batman is wearing a suit that taps into the speedforce.



If Spiderman is faster than Batman and on top of that has SS how is he not faster than Batman's aim? You guys keep mentioning one of his suits allowing him to tap into the speedforce but you guys never tell me to what degree it does so.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 2, 2012)

Batman has literally no chance in hell of winning the first scenario. Spidey is superior in just about every stat under the sun, has pre-cog and webbing for range. Not sure about the second they've both done some pretty insane shit with prep though given the hype for Bats with prep, probably him, Spidey won't go down easy though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 2, 2012)

Scenario 1: Spider-man
Scenario 2: Well recently spidey is getting better with prep, but an hour is a kinda small for prep time for either of them


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 2, 2012)

Are people seriosly saying spidey has FTL reactions :rofl?

about this thread I see spidey winning the 1st scenario,bats with prep takes scenario 2.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Are people seriosly saying spidey has FTL reactions :rofl?
> 
> about this thread I see spidey winning the 1st scenario,bats with prep takes scenario 2.



No, what I was saying is that Spidey doesn't need FTL reactions to aim-dodge.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> No, what I was saying is that Spidey doesn't need FTL reactions to aim-dodge.


Well his spidey -sense helps  him alot,but even so, there is a limit of what he can dodge.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Well his spidey -sense helps  him alot,but even so, there is a limit of what he can dodge.



Yeah but I don't see how aim-dodging the gun would be that difficult for him given his higher stats and SS helping him predict where Batman is aiming.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> If Spiderman is faster than Batman and on top of that has SS how is he not faster than Batman's aim?


First of all, I'm not entirely convinced spiderman is faster than batman, seeing as batgirl as a young child moved about 3x the distance of a sniper bullet, and
batman>public enemies shiva>deathwish batgirl>kid batgirl, and I haven't seen spiderman do that. Secondly, you don't need to just be a bit faster to aimdodge. You need to be a lot faster, as you have to move your whole body out of the way, whist they only have to move their hand or finger a slight amount.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you seriously suggesting that Batman can outrun a sniper bullet?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> First of all, I'm not entirely convinced spiderman is faster than batman, seeing as batgirl as a young child moved about 3x the distance of a sniper bullet, and
> batman>public enemies shiva>deathwish batgirl>kid batgirl, and I haven't seen spiderman do that.



If you can prove that that wasn't just an outlier and convince the regulars to accept it I'll concede on Spidey being faster but for now Batman is slightly above peak human/whatever his official speed is. And this comes from Spidey's wiki page 





> *Speed*: Faster than the eye can see (at least 200 mph), reaction speed is supersonic+ (*dodged a 4000 feet per second firearm from 2 meters away, no spider-sense*)





> Secondly, you don't need to just be a bit faster to aimdodge. You need to be a lot faster, as you have to *move your whole body out* of the way, whist they only have to move their hand or finger a slight amount.



Well technically you only have to move the part that is the way out of the way. So the amount of movement is fairly small in many cases and SS should give Spidey that edge to allow him to aim-dodge. Now what else does Batman have that he can get in an hour? Also, what kinds of stuff can Spidey through together in an hour?


----------



## Plague (Oct 2, 2012)

Spiderman has some pretty cool suits too, most notably the Iron Spider Suit, which was created by Stark, but I don't think he'd use it if he knew Batman was the "strategic" type. I think Spidey would just change his fighting style some. 

He has that Sinister Six busting armor or the invisibility-stealth-suit, I don't see that giving Bruce a win. 

He also has the Spidey Unlimited Costume. Assuming Peter is serious, I think he might even develop a new weapon to use against Bruce. He's out prepped Dock-Ock and Doom hasn't he?

If not, I know he's got webbing that can move faster than the eye can see. I think he could web down Batmans arms and legs. Its restrained the Hulk for a few seconds, and he is much stronger than Batman. And in a fight, a few seconds lost can make a big difference.

Peter knew Mac Gargan was on him the second he started following him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Or Batman use the Brothers Eye bots and have them kick Spidey ass .


----------



## Plague (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it really that farfetched that Pete could just get a gas mask in an hour and render Bats smoke bombs useless?

Also, his webbing is stronger and faster than you think. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhXO5GST45A[/YOUTUBE]

The biggest thing going against Spiderman is probably his personality. If he gets too cocky, he would likely lose, so lets assume this is a serious fight.



Apparently Spidey is 40x faster than a regular human

Strength Feats (Including Building Lift)

Lifting a Train


Lifting a Tank


Keeping up a Collapsing Building


Lifting UP

*Spoiler*: __ 








His Webbing Can Hold it up


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that Batman can outrun a sniper bullet?


For very short bursts, yes.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


400m/s isn't terribly fast by comic standards.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> If not, I know he's got webbing that can move faster than the eye can see.


200mph can see isn't terribly fast by comic standards, either. Note: I'd probably agree that spidey has speeds comparable to bullet speed, but 3x bullet speed? I'm not convinced yet.


Saitomaru said:


> If you can prove that that wasn't just an outlier and convince the regulars to accept it I'll concede on Spidey being faster but for now Batman is slightly above peak human/whatever his official speed is. And this comes from Spidey's wiki page


Well as far as I know there are no other feats at 3x bullet speed, but he has shown to weave though machine gun fire and block an array of bullets with his gauntlets, and catwoman dodged an array of bullets coming out of the car roof she was sitting on, and batgirl dodged bullet arrays and bullets from point-blank range every other chapter, so he is similar to bullet speed at least. Seeing as there are many feats comparable to bullet speed , 3X bullet speed doesn't seem too much of a stretch to me.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 2, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that Batman can outrun a sniper bullet?



does he really need to outrun a sniper bullet to be faster than it?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> does he really need to outrun a sniper bullet to be faster than it?


In a word, yes. Dodging it doesn't make you faster than it.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> In a word, yes. Dodging it doesn't make you faster than it.



Going 3x the distance of a bullet makes you 3x faster than it.
It's not rocket science.
Oh, and the feat in question: 
She would have had to have moved her head 3x the speed of the bullet to get out of the way before it hit. Roughly mach 9.


----------



## eHav (Oct 2, 2012)

wtf now batman's 3 times faster than a sniper bullet? 



faster than spider man?



fanboys

round 1 peter wrecks batman completely and in round 2 given that 1h prep isnt great to really give any of them a great advantage, peter wrecks him again. gg


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Going 3x the distance of a bullet makes you 3x faster than it.
> It's not rocket science.
> Oh, and the feat in question:
> She would have had to have moved her head 3x the speed of the bullet to get out of the way before it hit. Roughly mach 9.


Considering her whole schtick is aim dodging, I'm going to call that an outlier.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Going 3x the distance of a bullet makes you 3x faster than it.
> It's not rocket science.
> Oh, and the feat in question:
> She would have had to have moved her head 3x the speed of the bullet to get out of the way before it hit. Roughly mach 9.



Is that the only feat that backs up that kind of speed? Because if it is I smell an outlier...


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Is that the only feat that backs up that kind of speed? Because if it is I smell an outlier...




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









Can't find the car feat for Catwoman, but it's in The Cat File. Enough to reassure you?


> round 1 peter wrecks batman completely and in round 2 given that 1h prep isnt great to really give any of them a great advantage, peter wrecks him again. gg



Never said he'd beat him h2h. Whist he has the speed, his durability and DC are rather terrible.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Spidey has shown to be a bullet timer without spidey sense.


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2012)

im to lazy to spam spidy feats, sinc eit is batman and not naruto.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

You dont have to be faster than the sniper bullet to outrun it. You just have to know when to move.

Batman did dodge a sniper bullet that hit Freeze and he toss a baterang to KO the sniper a couple blocks away just from the sound of the sniper bullet.


----------



## eHav (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You dont have to be faster than the sniper bullet to outrun it. You just have to know when to move.
> 
> Batman did dodge a sniper bullet that hit Freeze and he toss a baterang to KO the sniper a couple blocks away just from the sound of the sniper bullet.



nope.

so if i see a car comming my way and jump out of the way of it, am i faster than a car? flawless logic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

eHav said:


> nope.
> 
> so if i see a car comming my way and jump out of the way of it, am i faster than a car? flawless logic.



Learn what is outrunning from being Faster.

You outrunning something does not make you faster than what you outran.

i.e Flash outran the Black Flash to the end of time. Does that make Wally faster? Nope, what it tells you that he had a head start to the point the Black Flash was not able to catch him in time.

Disclaimer : I am not shitting on Spidey physical stats here but lets be real if Spidey is in character he will take hits. Hell even Capt. America gives him a hard time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Outrunning implies travelling faster than the sniper bullet in a straight line distance to the same destination. Dont mix up reacting/dodging with travel movement...


----------



## eHav (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Learn what is outrunning from being Faster.
> 
> You outrunning something does not make you faster than what you outran.
> 
> i.e Flash outran the Black Flash to the end of time. Does that make Wally faster? Nope, what it tells you that he had a head start to the point the Black Flash was not able to catch him in time.



erm outrunning is running faster. if i start 10cm from the finish line of a race and usain bolt starts 100m behind and i get there first, do i say i just outran usain bolt? lol nope


----------



## Enclave (Oct 2, 2012)

Peter wins this in pretty much every scenario.  He's super human while Bruce is mearly human.

The only way Bruce can win this is via bad writing.



Kazudriel said:


> Exactly. Peter is pretty intelligent, but he's certainly not on Batman's level of intelligence. And, as I said, with prep, Batman can beat almost anybody.



Actually?  Parker's intelligence has been compared with that of Reed Richards.  Hell, Hank Pym has in canon stated that Parker was smarter than him.

Hell, he outsmarted Tony Stark during the Civil War by programming in an override into the Iron Spidy suit.  Not many people would be even capable of pulling that off.


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2012)

actually spidy dodges 200 mps bullets


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

eHav said:


> erm outrunning is running faster. if i start 10cm from the finish line of a race and usain bolt starts 100m behind and i get there first, do i say i just outran usain bolt? lol nope



Outrunning has 2 definitions. First one is indeed being faster the second one is outpacing or being further away. The second one indicated you dont have to be faster. 

Same example if you and Usain ran a 100m but you have a faster starting speed but slower overall speed than him. Race starts you gain more ground at the start that he cant catch you when he hits his max speed despite you slowing down. That would be you outrunning him.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes this was the kind of stuff I was asking for, thank you and I concede on the Speed argument until others provide feats for Spidey. I should also point out that:



Waking Dreamer said:


> Spidey has shown to be a bullet timer *without spidey sense.*



Which is rather impressive.



Danger Doom said:


> Learn what is outrunning from being Faster.
> 
> You outrunning something does not make you faster than what you outran.
> 
> ...



Just a question... Was Black Flash... Black? If so lolstereotypes.

Okay on topic: If Spidey and Batman are both the same speed wouldn't Spidey be able to web Batman before Batman could draw and shoot Spidey? That building feat clearly showed that he has quite a spread so I don't think Batman is dodging that. If Batman get's caught (and neither he nor Spidey are IC) Spidey could just kill Batman with his bare hands. And that's without bringing up things he might have brought with him due to his hour of prep.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Flash is the grim reaper for speedsters. That is why he is faster than the Flashes because he needs to catch them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Disclaimer : I am not shitting on Spidey physical stats here but lets be real if Spidey is in character he will take hits. Hell even Capt. America gives him a hard time.



Wouldn't that be due to Cap's jobber aura? 

Or that he is a hero to Spidey who would always hold back against him when they end up fighting?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 2, 2012)

So are they IC or not? If so Batman might win, if not Batman get's killed.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> So are they IC or not? If so Batman might win, if not Batman get's killed.



Should be in character with PIS off.

Spidey's base stats is just too above Batman though imo.


----------



## Plague (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't specify this in my original post at the beginning, but for the purposes of this fight, assume they are serious, but not necessarily blood lusted.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I didn't specify this in my original post at the beginning, but for the purposes of this fight, assume they are serious, but not necessarily blood lusted.



So in other words... Batman dies/gets KO'd.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 3, 2012)

hammer said:


> im to lazy to spam spidy feats, sinc eit is batman and not naruto.



You don't really need to spam them, just show one a lot faster than the batgirl feat I posted. The others were just to show it wasn't an outlier.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2012)

before I post the feats I wanna show you spider-man has better H2H


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 3, 2012)

SM has Spider Sense.
Batman won't beat him H2H.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2012)

he also tossed logen out a window breaking unbreakable stark inc glass.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 3, 2012)

hammer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He seems to have speeds comparable to bullets, then. Any that are several times faster?
EDIT: actually, looking into the Batgirl feat more closely leads me to conclude she was only moving a fractional amount faster than the bullet, so this puts batman back on par with spiderman. It still doesn't mean spidey can aim-dodge his shots, however, because you need to be quite a lot faster to do that, not just on par.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 3, 2012)

You can't scale batman off batgirl.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 3, 2012)

That Batgirl is actually the better fighter compared to Batman.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> You can't scale batman off batgirl.



You could off batgirl before deathwish, where she loses to Lady Shiva and batman beats shiva next year in public enemies. You can certainly scale from batgirl as a young child.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 3, 2012)

Beating someone doesn't mean you're automatically better (or even comparable) in all areas. Unless your talking something like DBZ


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 3, 2012)

How about the one in mark of cain, where batman was almost blocking and evading batgirl's every move?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 3, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> He seems to have speeds comparable to bullets, then. Any that are several times faster?
> EDIT: actually, looking into the Batgirl feat more closely leads me to conclude she was only moving a fractional amount faster than the bullet, so this puts batman back on par with spiderman. *It still doesn't mean spidey can aim-dodge his shots, however, because you need to be quite a lot faster to do that, not just on par.*



A lot faster OR have SS Spidey fits into the latter of the two and if what the others are saying is true he fits both of those. But only the second one would be needed, now the question is... does Batman have more than one of those bullets?


----------



## Plague (Oct 3, 2012)

If Batman does use a gun, lol which I doubt, I'm pretty sure Spidey could just have on his Iron Spider Armor.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2012)

Peter can dodge lightning too 

plus he has iron spider-suit which has spider sense, and his own spidy sense, just lul.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 3, 2012)

hammer said:


> Peter can dodge lightning too



From what distance? When luffy kicked lightning it only came out 520m/s.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2012)

let me go get one of the scans.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2012)

I only found one of thetimes


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 3, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Beating someone doesn't mean you're automatically better (or even comparable) in all areas. Unless your talking something like DBZ



Oh and off topic, I read all your stuff in Zoidberg's voice.


----------



## Plague (Oct 3, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Oh and off topic, I read all your stuff in Zoidberg's voice.



I did too XD hahaha


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 3, 2012)

I remember when Russian Kalishnakov tried to claim that scan didn't show pete being able to use his precog to dance around lightening implying he couldn't beat guys like the raikage..

good times...good times


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 3, 2012)

And what if the Batgirl feat is just PIS ?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 3, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> And what if the Batgirl feat is just PIS ?



Woah what happened to your rep  I thought it was all green!


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 4, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Oh and off topic, I read all your stuff in Zoidberg's voice.


You should.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 4, 2012)

hammer said:


> I only found one of thetimes



I can't really see how that would be much faster than the luffy feat. Any other times?


----------



## mcdave (Oct 4, 2012)

Scenario 1 i think the Precog is giving Pete the Edge.
Scenario 2 depends how long does it take to get a Boomtube and borrow a GL-Ring


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

Scenario 1: Spiderman, he's more superhuman and has spider sense. Wolverine had admitted Spidey could beat him if he were more bloodlusted. Plus compare the type of enemies spiderman has fought without prep. Batman is superhuman himself thanks to fiction allowing trained people to do superhuman stuff but not to the degree Parker is. 

Scenario 2: Though Batman with prep can be somewhat wanked he does have lots of broken stuff with him plus tons of money and connections to acquire more(Outside help makes atleast one of those banned in this thread atleast), in one hour he could just make something to counter Spider sense like Ironman or Doom did. If he has that Green Lantern ring lying around and decides to use it, it's a stomp. 

Thread is pretty clear cut and done many times. Peter is no slouch in science but he's lacking in resources and H4X tech.

EDIT No Jobber aura feats from either. No Batman hurting characters vastly above his level with no prep or Spiderman vs Firelord etc. Characters like Captain America, Spiderman, Batman and other street levels to meta humans, when they join superhero teams fight cosmic threats, here is where jobber aura comes into play i.e their team feats are higher than their regular series feats. Plus popularity power also leads to bad writing. 

Batman in one hour has throughout decades of his career tons of devices lying around to draw out. Billionaire Batman using his resources vs Spiderman using his resources=no brainer.


----------



## Rivers (Oct 4, 2012)

Is the Green Lantern Ring lying around the Batcave though, or does he have to make some calls? In character would Bats even consider the ring to take on Spidey?

What's the fastest time Bats has ever created a device? Im sure it took more than an hour for Doom/Ironman to counter Spidey sense.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

Batman has full knowledge so unlike those two he does'nt have to study the frequency or whatever of spider sense. Offcourse he has other more broken stuff lying around thanks to having martian tech and what not. Green Lantern ring is lying around, in character he would'nt considering using it anymore than characters like Tony would an IG gem. He won't need to go that high however and just pointing out the type of stuff he has lying around due to decades of comics.


----------



## Rivers (Oct 4, 2012)

So is that what full knowledge means then? 

I though it was a list/wiki page of what the other fighter has. i.e. Spiderman has Spider Sense which equals precognition. 

Wasnt expecting Batrman to have Peter Parker's DNA sequence, nueral wave patterns etc. right in front of him to analyse for that hour.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

I assume it's called full knowledge because both know everything about the other which I'm going assume includes things like powerset, background info and what not. OP could be more specific if he wants.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Like bring in nerve gas bombs that are design to knock out the likes of Supes?


----------



## アストロ (Oct 4, 2012)

wasn't there like a comic between spider-man v.s. Batman beyond?
Correction spider-girl. I didn't read it so  I don't know the outcome


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Like bring in nerve gas bombs that are design to knock out the likes of Supes?



Why would nerve gas work on Supes who can vibrate his molecules like Flash?I'm not doubting Bats does'nt have really broken tech nor do I doubt nerve gas working on Spiderman however.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why would nerve gas work on Supes who can vibrate his molecules like Flash?I'm not doubting Bats does'nt have really broken tech nor do I doubt nerve gas working on Spiderman however.



He doesn't vibrate like the Flash though he can evade an incoming attack but he can't phase shift/intangible /dimension side step like a Flash.

Flash can control his molecules speed , Supes can't.


----------



## Atem (Oct 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He doesn't vibrate like the Flash though he can evade an incoming attack but *he can't phase shift/intangible /dimension side step like a Flash.*
> 
> Flash can control his molecules speed , Supes can't.



Ding, ding. Technical foul. Superman (post-crisis) can actually do that to some extent. 

Here, Superman phases/vibrates through Doomsday's attacks. 



Anyway, as for this match itself. I believe Spiderman wins the first scenario. The second scenario is a tough call but since Batman has the  I'm willing to say Bruce wins the 2nd scenario.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> Ding, ding. Technical foul. Superman (post-crisis) can actually do that to some extent.
> 
> Here, Superman phases/vibrates through Doomsday's attacks.
> 
> ...



Actually that is him evading he is not phase shift/intangible /dimension side step .


----------



## Atem (Oct 4, 2012)

You sure about that? I can clearly see Doomsday's fist passing through Kal's head. I'm also seeing his fire attack go right through Kal.

Also, I fixed the image. Click on the spoiler again.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2012)

if it phased threw his head it would have fuck his hand up, he hit an after image.


----------



## Atem (Oct 4, 2012)

So, it was just an afterimage Doomsday was hitting with that fire attack in the fourth panel?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

In the next page Supes explain he amped his speed up and in order to counter Doomsday adapted to his speed I believe.


----------



## Atem (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you have this page? At the moment it just seems like Superman phased through Doomsday's attacks, imo. There's also a precedent for this. 

For instance, that isn't the only trick Superman stole from the Flash. Kal can also vibrate/oscillate so fast that he becomes invisible to the naked eye. Supergirl can do the same thing. 

Here, Supergirl is vibrating so fast that Wondergirl can't see her:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

He also used Flash's trick to use speed to hit harder. He at one point deliberately goes below the speed of light to do this.

EDIT


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> Do you have this page? At the moment it just seems like Superman phased through Doomsday's attacks, imo. There's also a precedent for this.
> 
> For instance, that isn't the only trick Superman stole from the Flash. Kal can also vibrate/oscillate so fast that he becomes invisible to the naked eye. Supergirl can do the same thing.
> 
> Here, Supergirl is vibrating so fast that Wondergirl can't see her:



Seeing as this is very similar to afterimages, this actually confirms doom's earlier explanation.


----------



## Plague (Oct 4, 2012)

Falcon Man said:


> Anyway, as for this match itself. I believe Spiderman wins the first scenario. The second scenario is a tough call but since Batman has the  I'm willing to say Bruce wins the 2nd scenario.



If it comes down to Iron Suit Spiderman



vs Insider Suit Batman, Spidey could still win simply by outlasting the Insider Suit since it drains power really quickly. 

It mimics some of the JL's powers, but it isn't half as dynamic as the real ones. For example, from Superman it only got flight and laser vision. From Green Lantern it can only blast Will Power energy, not create weapons. 

Spidermans suit doesn't have as many combat powers as Batmans Insider Suit, but it has better defensive capabilties which is all he really needs.


----------



## Atem (Oct 4, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Seeing as this is very similar to afterimages, this actually confirms doom's earlier explanation.



Similar to afterimages, how so? Supergirl is using that trick to say invisible, not to create the illusion that she's elsewhere from her current position (which is what an afterimage does). "Right here. Vibrating so fast that you can't see me. Little trick I learned from studying The Flash." Is the exact quote from Kara. 

The point I'm trying to make is that Superman/Supergirl and other kryptonians can mimic some of the abilities of the Flash, and they have a history with it, so it's not unusual for Kal to copy the whole phase through attacks by vibrating trick. 

Which Kal seems to be doing here:



You might be able to say that he's dodging Doomsday's attacks and creating afterimages in the process in the other panels, but in the fourth one--the one where Kal is being hit by a breath attack--he's standing right there in front of it and vibrating to avoid/pass through it. 

Unless you have some other explanation for that? 



Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> If it comes down to Iron Suit Spiderman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

It looks like both. The punches go through him, the beams he dodges?(DD's argument has merit too based on the beams can which shows him moving but that could also just be showing him vibrating his molecules somehow so it's 50/50)Krpytonians can copy some of Flash's speed trick, the supergirl scan is a good example since she's invisible by molecular vibration. Phasing is'nt out of the equation, it's whether that supes in that scan did it or not.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 4, 2012)

I thought this was Spiderman vs Batman...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2012)

The outcome is obvious, Spiderman craps over Batman in a direct fight and with prep Bats uses his resources or billions to come up with something if he does'nt already have some broken high tech stuff lying around. 

Now it's more does nerve gas work on supes which has gone off topic to whether he can phase with Flash's trick. It's off topic and has no bearing on this thread, nerve gas will work on Spiderman whether supes can phase or not, Spidey can't phase certainly and I don't remember him having any special power to counter that.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 4, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The outcome is obvious, Spiderman craps over Batman in a direct fight and with prep Bats uses his resources or billions to come up with something if he does'nt already have some broken high tech stuff lying around.


But with the same prep time, Spidey has Mr. Fantastic and Tony Stark as resources too.


----------



## Plague (Oct 4, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> But with the same prep time, Spidey has Mr. Fantastic and Tony Stark as resources too.



He's got S.H.I.E.L.D. too. Plus, the Iron Spider Suit negates/filters toxic fumes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It looks like both. The punches go through him, the beams he dodges?(DD's argument has merit too based on the beams can which shows him moving but that could also just be showing him vibrating his molecules somehow so it's 50/50)Krpytonians can copy some of Flash's speed trick, the supergirl scan is a good example since she's invisible by molecular vibration. Phasing is'nt out of the equation, it's whether that supes in that scan did it or not.



I m not denying he is vibrating but I am denying he is vibrating to make himself intangible, be able to slip into another dimension or control his density. 
Supes is vibrating to dodge and in the scan you provided he is not doing either of those but transfering kinetic energy through vibration 


Reason why Supes cant do those three things is because he doesnt control kinetic energy nor he cant individually control his molecules like Flash can through the speed force .  If he vibrates he cant stop something from exploding nor does he turn intangible.


----------

